# help setting up canister filters



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

I got in 2 Marineland C-360's and was wondering what kind of media I should set them up with. It has the foam, carbon, bioballs, and ceramics. I was planning on removing the carbon and replacing that with ceramics, or bioballs. Also do you guys leave in the foam?


----------



## Aquarist (Oct 30, 2012)

I use foam because its easy to clean and reuse. Plus it keeps big particles from clogging up your biological media. I use one tray for prefilters than put ceramic media in the rest. Bioballs work but you would get more out of ceramic media in your situation. Or eheim sinistered glass media. If you ever need chemical filtration I like seachem purigen media better than carbon or any other out there.


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, I was starting to get worried nobody was going to answer.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

and tell your wife the water that gets on the floor every 3 months is normal and she should be happy its only a quarterly mess like i do mine!

i just suck and clipping the hoses back on when i cant see whats going on behind the tanks

Thats my story and for her im sticking to it though!!!!


----------

